# FireMouth Tank Mates (55 Gallon)



## BiGBlakSter (Apr 26, 2010)

I may have asked this question like 2 time but im desperate to get some good suggestions because im finding this really hard to figure out . On other forums i get this and that this fish is too agressive for FireMouths, Firemouths are to agressive for this fish and i have not found a solution to my seem to be simple question what could tank with firemouths ? mainly asking for other CA/SA cichlids. As of now i have 5 FireMouths, 12 Columbian tetras and a Syno Cat. I was trying to have the FMs pair off but i think i may just keep 2 or 3 of the Obvious Males and return the other ones. Can someone please finish my list with suggerstion I want to go with individual to have more identity im looking for 3 others to add to the mix.

2 male FireMouth
12 Columbian tetras
1 Syno Cat
? Acara
?Parot Cichlid
?Green Terror
?Rainbow Cichlid
?Salvini Cichlid
?Jeweled Cichlid 
?Jack Dempsy
?Severum


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

You probably are getting conflicting information, because you haven't made your plans totally clear.

You have several options, and each has it's advantages/disadvantages, and will require a slightly different setup. I'll summarize a couple of the better ones:

1) A mated pair of firemouths with your current non-cichlid tankmates.

2) A single Firemouth with 1 each of the same sex (3 total cichlids) with your non-cichlid tankmates...Blue Acara and Severum will be about the same temperament. The other's listed are also compatible to some degree (it's more risky), but I'll need to go into more detail with you if you choose one of them.

*** Your plan with 3 male firemouths isn't likely to work for the long term. There will be a lot of aggression.


----------



## BiGBlakSter (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply i feel i finally may get the out the way with your help. Its just frustrating when getting different info but i was up last night and came up with an idea of what im thinking...
Since you said 3 FMs would not work out how about 1 FM, 1 RedHead Severum, 1 Blue Acara, 2 Rainbow Cichlids ? would 5 cichlids be too much in a 55 gallon minus the non cichlid fish ? besides the severum they all get around 5-6 inches right ? This tank used to be a Mbuna tank and they get around that size also and i dont see why only a small number of CA/SA cichlids wouldnt do in a 55 when its recommended to have 14-16 mbuna in a 55 gallon plz explain a little. Anyways i know this may be pushing it but could i do a distinctive Bichir also ? a senegal bichir with them .
So i was hoping for a stock like this 
1FM
1RH Severum
1Blue Acara
2Rainbow Cichlids ( Same Sex so they wont breed and they like to be around there same type)
1Senegal Bichir
& And A RedTail Shark lol  ?


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Ok, you've got a plan now.

Your proposed stock is compatible, but substrate spawning cichlids require a bit more space than mbuna (which live in higher numbers in the wild). It may work with 5, but there is a potential problem:

Water quality....you under estimate the potential size of Severums, and the Blue Acara. Both have the potential to reach 7-8 inches standard length, in a 55g . And they are a lot bulkier than mbuna, with less tolerance to poor water quality.

If you are very careful not to overfeed, have really good filtration, and you perform large weekly water changes, it may work.

**I'd forget the Bicher if you want 5 cichlids. Or forget the 2 rainbow cichlids (which a large Bicher may try to eat anyway).


----------



## BiGBlakSter (Apr 26, 2010)

oh i just wanted to understand thanks . My filtration is way more than i need for a 55 gallon so that isnt a problem . I have a ehiem 2217 and a aqua clear 110 and a large sponge filter in the tank now . So your basically saying i can go 5 and a Bichir minus the rainbow cichlids ? that will be it then . Now the hard part finding the severum and blue acara .


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

No, you could do one Firemouth, one Blue Acara, and one Severum with the Bicher.

Or you could do the FM, Acara, and Severum with the 2 Rainbow cichlids.


----------

